# Distinguishing Symptoms



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

As I learn to listen to my body more I wonder if there is a way to distinguish symptoms. What might be tied to the lack of hormone vs what might be tied to off the charts antibodies. I wonder what your experience is here or how you do it or if it is a nonsense thought.

Just adding data, but today my hands hurt and are stiff. Is it the lack of hormone after all of the spring stuff I did yesterday, is it the effect of the antibodies? Both (duh?). I already get that 24 hours after a really productive day (mental or physical), I pay a fine. (best pic/meme I came across recently was "I can't be fantastic today, I was fantastic yesterday" I get it now. A year ago it would have been a "huh?")

So just wondering how to categorize my less than ideal symptoms or days, or if it is even possible

If you really want to know the background here as well, I often wonder if it was a mistake to go with the FNA when my endo offered me the TT or the FNA as options, (like my 24 hour RAIU is only 3%, I probably wouldn't notice that much if my thyroid were missing and frankly I think the lack of its production is why I seem to have steady improvement and generally feel better than some of the folks here with better numbers than mine. Less variability in hormone level). Seems that the even better feeling people around here (and according to some research) are the TT crowd.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> *03/02/2016 @ 100 mcg: **TSH: *21.6 (Range: (0.465-4.680) | *FT4:* 1.03 (Range: 0.78-2.19)


TSH 21.6 extremely hypo 1.03 FT-4 mid range is 1.5 and 3/4 range is 1.86

You are still extremely hypo. When I was on the more hypo side my body ached worse than being euthyroid.

Be more concerned about your thyroid levels than the antibodies.

Even properly medicated, my muscles will hurt if I exert myself. My husband who does not have thyroid issues and works out and is very physically active hurts all the time.

You really need to get into the habit of also requesting FT-3.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Everyone is different but I have noticed people who have had the thyroid removed seem to have less symptoms.

Before all this thyroid mess started with me I worked in construction, a very physical job.

Yea , every day after work I was sore.

But it was a different kind of sore that went away in a couple of days.

The type of soreness I get from thyroid disease is much different.

It is persistent and never really goes away.

I posted a link awhile back that is about a clinical trial from last year that states that people with hashimoto's who had there thyroid totally removed diminished or totally eliminated there symptoms in 85% of the participants in the survey.

Id post the link again but for some reason I can't paste or copy to this forum.

Type Google "Hashimoto's and thyroid removal to find the link.

After 5 years of battling this disease I am considering pursuing total thyroid removal.

THIS IS AN INSIDIOUSLY RELENTLESS DISEASE.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it just takes experience and the chance for you to know your body.

As Lovlkn notes, you are very, very hypo. So things won't make any sense right now. Wait until your labs are good, then track symptoms and lab results.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks all!. I saw that same study recently as well and it is probably why I have the thought dancing in my head.

I have an order for blood work in early May (when we review my latest uptick in meds). I don't think it covers FT3, but it is something I am curious about. I suspect I haven't been all gangbusters on the FT3 since generally I suspect that I am converting well (mind you that is a worthless statement based entirely on my mood and not backed up by any data!!). The get your own blood work link that floats around the forum doesn't cover NY (prolly against the law) but I can drive to CT sometime and get that taken care of.

I think when I am feeling well (and generally I am, my energy is back, ambition is back, not always, but tons more than it was) I get ahead of myself. I know there is no cure, but the more normal I feel the more normal I want to get to and stay. The pain I feel is the pain I associate with getting really sick in the fall (and with elevated Creatine Kinase levels that followed). Not a pain I felt or would feel a year or so ago. But as I rejoin my life, in ways that I had not realized I had abandoned it, I get eager to get on with it. It's odd, but I know I am still hypo, but feeling so much better that I am hoping for even more now ( < see that ambition thing showing again). I think part of this disease is a mind game as well, and I generally try not to let it get in my way even when I feel cruddy.


----------

